

Children's science questions 'stump many parents' - baxter
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-16612100

======
timthorn
I'm not convinced by 2 of the answers to their 5 question pop quiz:

> Q: How much does the Earth weigh? A: 1,000 trillion metric tonnes

But isn't asking the weight (and not mass) of a planet fairly meaningless?

> Q: How do aeroplanes stay up? A: The upward lift of a plane is created by
> its curved wings

Isn't the dominant component due to downward deflection of oncoming air?

------
stoolpigeon
when I can't answer my kid's questions we head to the interwebs and find the
answers (or leading theories, etc.) together. we both learn.

